
Music Composed by Friedrich Nietzsche - pmoriarty
http://www.openculture.com/2015/03/hear-classical-music-composed-by-friedrich-nietzsche.html
======
pmoriarty
The music can also be heard here:

[https://www.youtube.com/user/NietzscheMusik/videos](https://www.youtube.com/user/NietzscheMusik/videos)

